
JavaScript Cryptography Considered Harmful (2011) - sr2
https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-events/blog/2011/august/javascript-cryptography-considered-harmful/
======
ColinWright
Authored by HN's own Thomas Ptacek[0]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tptacek](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tptacek)

